# slow-to-warm-up person



## Tabby00

Bonjour, comment dire a slow-to-warm-up person en français s’il vous plaît. Merci.


----------



## joelooc

Je serais tenté de dire "un glaçon" mais c'est assez familier et je ne suis pas sûr que ce serait compris partout. Attendez d'autres suggestions. Plus de contexte aiderait à faire un tri entre les différentes possibilités.


----------



## Shadiac

J'ai qques choix au bout de ma tête, mais je crois que tout dépend du contexte. Est-ce qu'on parle de qqun qui est lent juste par le fait d'être lent, ou bien de qqun qui aurait un sang froid et serait difficile à se faire jouir chalereusement?


----------



## Tabby00

Merci pour votre réponse^^ est-ce qu’un glaçon veut dire quelqu’un de froid? J’ai peut-être mal exprimé. Je voudrais dire quelqu’un qui est lent à s’ouvrir, à être familier avec les autres.


joelooc said:


> Je serais tenté de dire "un glaçon" mais c'est assez familier et je ne suis pas sûr que ce serait compris partout. Attendez d'autres suggestions. Plus de contexte aiderait à faire un tri entre les différentes possibilités.


----------



## Tabby00

Shadiac said:


> J'ai qques choix au bout de ma tête, mais je crois que tout dépend du contexte. Est-ce qu'on parle de qqun qui est lent juste par le fait d'être lent, ou bien de qqun qui aurait un sang froid et serait difficile à se faire jouir chalereusement?


Merci pour votre réponse.je voudrais dire quelqu’un qui ne se familiariser rapidement  .par exemple A vient de faire connaissance avec quelques nouveaux amis dans une soirée, il n’arrive pas à insérer tout de suite


----------



## Shadiac

Merci. J'ai regardé parmi les définitions plutôt québécoises et avais trouvé "Allume pas vite". Mais j'ai peur qu'il pourrait s'agit plutôt d'un terme péjoratif, et puisque le français n'est pas ma langue matérnelle (hélas!), vu qu'il s'agirait plutôt d'une expréssion ici, je ne pense pas pouvoir vous aider plus avec celà, désolé.


----------



## Sarah L.

Une personne réservée ? Mais ça ne recouvre pas forcément l'idée qu'elle finit par être plus familière avec le temps...


----------



## Tabby00

Shadiac said:


> Merci. J'ai regardé parmi les définitions plutôt québécoises et avais trouvé "Allume pas vite". Mais j'ai peur qu'il pourrait s'agit plutôt d'un terme péjoratif, et puisque le français n'est pas ma langue matérnelle (hélas!), vu qu'il s'agirait plutôt d'une expréssion ici, je ne pense pas pouvoir vous aider plus avec celà, désolé.


Pas grave. Merci quand même ^^


----------



## Chimel

Je ne vois qu'une périphrase (plus longue et plus lourde, hélas): une personne qui se dégèle difficilement, qui est lente à se dégeler


----------



## Tabby00

Sarah L. said:


> Une personne réservée ? Mais ça ne recouvre pas forcément l'idée qu'elle finit par être plus familière avec le temps...


Un peu réservé peut-être, c’est un adjectif neutre dans ma langue maternelle, qui veut dire justement qqn qui ne s’insère pas très rapidement dans qch. Si on n’a pas de mot équivalent, laisse tomber^^ on peut sans doute expliquer avec une phrase


----------



## Shadiac

Le problème c'est qu'il y a effectivement un mot pour ça en français, je le sais. Mais, je l'avais oublié...


----------



## Tabby00

M


Chimel said:


> Je ne vois qu'une périphrase (plus longue et plus lourde, hélas): une personne qui se dégèle difficilement, qui est lente à se dégeler


Merci pour votre réponse^^ je pense que c’est un peu près de ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Tabby00

Shadiac said:


> Le problème c'est qu'il y a effectivement un mot pour ça en français, je le sais. Mais, je l'avais oublié...


lol prenez votre temps. Si un jour vous vous en rappelez, n’oubliez pas de me le dire haha


----------



## OLN

Ce sens de _warm up_ a été discuté dans le fil To open/warm up

Une personne
_- _réservée, retenue (adjectifs)
_- _sur la réserve, d'abord froid  (locutions adjectivales)
- lente à s'ouvrir aux autres, qui ne s'ouvre pas facilement aux autres
- qui prend son temps / a besoin de temps pour s'ouvrir aux autres
- qui ne sort pas facilement / qui ne sort que lentement de sa réserve


----------



## Shadiac

Que penseriez-vous de "enfermé(e) dans sa coquille"?


----------



## Tabby00

OLN said:


> Ce sens de _warm up_ a été discuté dans le fil To open/warm up
> 
> Une personne
> _- _réservée, retenue (adjectifs)
> _- _sur la réserve, d'abord froid (locutions adjectivales)
> - lente à s'ouvrir aux autres, qui ne s'ouvre pas facilement aux autres
> - qui prend son temps / a besoin de temps pour s'ouvrir aux autres
> - qui ne sort pas facilement / qui ne sort que lentement de sa réserve


c’est très bien expliqué. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tabby00

Shadiac said:


> Que penseriez-vous de "enfermé(e) dans sa coquille"?


Est-ce que cela veut dire qqn qui est timide?


----------



## Sarah L.

Shadiac said:


> Que penseriez-vous de "enfermé(e) dans sa coquille"?


Le problème c'est que ça n'exprime pas l'idée d'une évolution. Peut-être que "qui met du temps à sortir de sa coquille" pourrait convenir.


Tabby00 said:


> Est-ce que cela veut dire qqn qui est timide?


Oui, ça a à peu près le même sens que timide ou réservé, peut-être en un peu plus fort.


----------



## Shadiac

Mais encore là, "slow to warm up" n'est pas une expression en soi, c'est juste un bouquet de mots. "To warm up" est une utilisation exclusive du verbe, mais on cherche une expression, alors j'ai cherché un pet et les Québécois disent aussi "enfermé dans sa coquille" de qqun qui à la fois manque de communication et aussi semble être laissé à lui-même, dans son propre monde.


----------



## wildan1

Sarah L. said:


> Une personne réservée ? Mais ça ne recouvre pas forcément l'idée qu'elle finit par être plus familière avec le temps...


Donc, _une personne un peu réservée au départ... _?

(À noter que _slow-to-warm-up_ n'est pas un terme très critique ; c'est plutôt une constatation neutre.)


----------



## Tabby00

Sarah L. said:


> Le problème c'est que ça n'exprime pas l'idée d'une évolution. Peut-être que "qui met du temps à sortir de sa coquille" pourrait convenir.
> 
> Oui, ça a à peu près le même sens que timide ou réservé, peut-être en un peu plus fort.


Merci beaucoup. Je pense que mettre du temps à sortir de sa coquille est approprié. Mais ce mot dans ma langue maternelle a en fait plusieurs sens. Prenons un autre exemple: un joueur de tennis no.1 mondial n’arrête pas de perdre de points au début, c’est une autre façon pour être slow-to-warm-up. Peut-on dire il entre lentement dans l’état?


----------



## misterk

OLN said:


> - lente à s'ouvrir aux autres, qui ne s'ouvre pas facilement aux autres
> - qui prend son temps / a besoin de temps pour s'ouvrir aux autres
> - qui ne sort pas facilement / qui ne sort que lentement de sa réserve


Excellent ! En anglais, on parle des gens qui sont plutôt introvertis, qui n'acceuillent pas les autres avec effusion lors de la premiere rencontre. Ce n'est pas une critique ; c'est un constat.


----------



## joelooc

Peut-être "une personne peu chaleureuse au départ/de nature"
le problème c'est que _échauffement /réchauffement/ chauffer et chaleur_ sont des mots qui ont plusieurs acceptions qui sont susceptibles de générer des malentendus.


----------



## misterk

joelooc said:


> "une personne peu chaleureuse de nature"


In English, we'd translate that as "He's not a very warm person," meaning he's cold, stand-offish. That's not the same thing as slow to warm up. If a person is "slow to warm up," he/she needs time to get to know other people before he/she opens up.


----------



## OLN

Oui. On peut dire aussi "lente à tisser ou nouer des liens", ce qui est différent de peu liante/ peu sociable.


----------



## Chimel

Tabby00 said:


> Prenons un autre exemple: un joueur de tennis no.1 mondial n’arrête pas de perdre de points au début, c’est une autre façon pour être slow-to-warm-up. Peut-on dire il entre lentement dans l’état?


Non, on dirait dans le cas d'un sportif: il est lent à se mettre en action, il est lent à entrer dans son match...


----------



## Shadiac

Il y a plusieurs sens de traduction pour "warm up" ici, mais si on les généralise, on pourrait dire "dur à se mettre en jeu" (sans nécessairement en préciser le contexte).


----------



## Nicomon

Shadiac said:


> "Allume pas vite".


Le sens n'est pas le même. Cette expression québécoise signifie que la personne comprend lentement. 

Extrait  d'Antidote sous le verbe _allumer._


> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER – Saisir, comprendre après un long moment d’incompréhension. _Il a finalement *allumé*._





Tabby00 said:


> A vient de faire connaissance avec quelques nouveaux amis dans une soirée, il n’arrive pas à insérer tout de suite


Là, je dirais : ... _ne se mêle pas facilement.   _

Et pour un tout autre contexte il y aurait aussi : _  lent(e) au démarrage / à démarrer.  _


----------



## Tabby00

merci beaucoup pour vos aides^^ je suis très émue. Je vois maintenant. Vos explications sont très claires. Merci


----------

